# How long......



## blkcpl4u2c (Jan 26, 2012)

.....should a "quickie"lasts?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

anywhere from 47 seconds to 5 minutes and 47 seconds


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I second that.....60 seconds to around 5 minutes......


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Until you're both satisfied or run out of time.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Just under an hour


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah, 'bout an hour.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I wouldn't know. Ive never had a quikie. Trying to imagine how it would go and I cant. Never been with women who believed in quikies.

OP Are you aspiring to be a 'quikie expert'?


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Whats a quickie?


----------

